# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Testosterone Enanthate

## PTbyJason

Chemical Name: 

Molecular Weight:

----------


## PTbyJason

Manufacturer: Quality Vet

Name: Enantat QV 250

Substance: 250 mg testosterone enantate/ml

Container: 10 ml and 50 ml vial

----------


## wrstlr69sdnl

Manufacturer: Steris

Name: Testosterone enanthate Injection USP

Substance: 200 mg testosterone enantate/ml

Container: 10 ml

----------


## PTbyJason

Testosterone 

Molecular Weight: 288.429

----------


## PTbyJason

Enanthate 

Molecular Weight: 130.1864

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Manufacturer: Quest Pharmaceuticals

Name: Testenth 200

Substance: 200 mg testosterone enanthate /ml

Container: 10 ml

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Manufacturer: Galenika a.d. (ICN)

Name: Testosterone Depot

Substance: 250 mg testosterone enanthate /ml

Container: 1ml amp

----------


## KeyMastur

Manufacturer : Brovel Labs

Name : Testonerona 200

Substance : 200 mg testosterone Enathate / mL

Container : 10 mL vial

----------


## FCECC2

Manufacturer : Vetoquinol, div. Sterivet

Name : Anadiol

Substance : 200 mg testosterone Enathate / mL

Container : 10 mL vial

----------


## realityarts

Manufacturer: German Remedies Ltd.

Name: Testoviron Depot

Substance: 250mg Testosterone Enanthate 1ml

Container: 1ml amp.

Here's a link to another thread that references similar amp. of this product: Testoviron

----------


## strollin

Manufacturer: CT. Pharma Inc.

Name: CT-250

Substance: 250mg Testosterone Enanthate per ml

Container: 10ml .

----------


## FCECC2

Canadian Delatestryl Testosterone Enanthate 
200mg/ml 5ml

----------


## apa1404

Hi, there are a new 250 mg enanthate in Mexico called MACROTEST E.
Concentration analysis: 245.29 mg/ml

----------


## inevitable

Qv enantat 250

----------


## Jack87

Manufacturer: Performance Labs

Name: Testen 300

Substance: 300mg testosterone enanthate /ml

Container: 20 ml

----------


## Jack87

Manufacturer: Schering

Name: Testoviron Depot 250

Substance: 250mg testosterone enanthate /ml

Container: 1 ml

----------


## BUFFDADDY

Made in the U.S.A.

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Manufacturer: Aburaihan Co (Iranian)

Name: Testosterone Enanthate 250

Substance: 250 mg testosterone enanthate /ml

Container: 1ml amp

----------


## GPL

Gallo Pharmaceuticals

Test Depot 250

Testosterone Enanthate 250mg/ml

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Attachment doesn't work...and is too blurry for any real help to anyone.

I may remove it if it's not fixed.  :Cheers:

----------


## mitch428cj

DPHARM Testosterone Enanthate

----------


## mitch428cj

PRL Testosterone Enanthate

----------


## Thegr8One

This is a pic off their site
Each 10 ml multidose vial contains 250 mg per ml and comes with a light green coloured top. Some vials currently in circulation have a light blue coloured top
hope this helps


TGO

----------


## itsdarock

Can anyone post a pic of Shering (Egypt) I heard they have a 1ml amp250mg?

----------


## tonedown

I did a 12 week cycle of test e qv 250, and in the first 5 weeks had a 25 pound gain. Has anyone had those kind of gains on testoviron schering 250?

----------


## Jack87

This is the picture forum guys, you should really start your own thread
asking your questions if you want to get alot more views and replies  :Wink: 
But real quick yes you sure can make those gains off legit Schering... What
makes you think you wouldn't? They are some of the best test $$ can buy..




> I did a 12 week cycle of test e qv 250, and in the first 5 weeks had a 25 pound gain. Has anyone had those kind of gains on testoviron schering 250?

----------


## tonedown

Yeah I did a search and picked this one I didn't know it was in the pic forum till after I was done. Sorry for changing the subject

----------


## Titan Worm

Test Enanthate Schering PAKISTAN:

----------


## funbos

Testosterone prolongatum

Jelfa

100mg/ml test.en.

5vial box

----------


## Seajackal

> Testosterone prolongatum
> 
> Jelfa
> 
> 100mg/ml test.en.
> 
> 5vial box


Bro you forgot the pic!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ...medX...

Manufacturer: Galenika a.d. (former ICN Galenika)

Name: Testosteron Depo

Substance: testosterone enanthate 250mg/ml

Container: 1ml amp

by the way... a.d. in the name of the manufacturer means "joint stock company"

----------


## ][-][ ][-][ ][-][

Manufacturer: Cid Co. Egypt

Name: Cidoteston 250

Substance: 250mg testosterone enanthate /ml

Container: 1 ml

----------


## Outlaw**

should be a sticky

----------


## Nasser

Manufacturer: Jelfa

Name: omnadren 250mg

Container: 5 X 1 ml

sorry wrong thread...

----------


## funbos

ha ha ha polish product made for russian market in australia  :Smilie:  
OMNADREN its my No. 1  :Smilie:

----------


## east29

Testosterone Enanthate 300mg

Injection

us pharmaceuticals

real or fake?

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

Usa Ugl Good Stuff

----------


## tri-athlete

I may be wrong, but the amps from Aburaihan appear to be fake. The company logo does not properly line up with the corporation (Co.) symbol below it. It should be a capital "C". The amps should also have a production and expiration date. They could be older though, but I'm not positive...

----------


## deeja1975

Test Enanthate 
250 mgs

----------


## Berg Heil

> Manufacturer: German Remedies Ltd.
> 
> Name: Testoviron Depot
> 
> Substance: 250mg Testosterone Enanthate 1ml
> 
> Container: 1ml amp.
> 
> Here's a link to another thread that references similar amp. of this product: Testoviron


Realityarts

How did these work out for U?? U kick it with D-bol?

----------


## ebjack

double post

----------


## ebjack

> Realityarts
> 
> How did these work out for U?? U kick it with D-bol?



you know the date on that post was 10/12/2003

----------


## madmustang

i saw the pic with the brovel .have a old bottle exactly the same but the 200 is yellow not white. anyone help

----------


## deltaguy

> Usa Ugl Good Stuff


i believe this is a fake - not sure it is ok to post why so pm me if you want details.

----------


## BucknBeast11

Anyone heard of the ugl VANQUISH PHARMA. Have a vial of test enanthate and would like some info on the lab. If so let me know, good, bad or indifferent.

----------


## Dizz28

naming UGLs is no longer allowed

----------


## TheNextBigThingg

> This is a pic off their site
> Each 10 ml multidose vial contains 250 mg per ml and comes with a light green coloured top. Some vials currently in circulation have a light blue coloured top
> hope this helps
> 
> 
> TGO



I have testosterone (testabol) enanthate from ** that looks exactly like your picture, the date, the label, everything is the same, except the cap is a red "tear, flip up", also wen i flip up the red cap, there is a green stopper
Is this legit or fake?  :Hmmmm:

----------


## testa dura

*Stop fishing for sources or you will be banned.*

----------


## testa dura

*Edited and warned, you're on your way out of here*

----------


## testa dura

mate you took my first post the wrong way,,,,i was excited to see the gear,,, ive never seen test e 300 in a 20ml vial like that,,,if you think i was fishing ,,,,[email protected]#king ban me than

----------


## testa dura

****ing precious [email protected]#t

----------


## Big

> mate you took my first post the wrong way,,,,i was excited to see the gear,,, ive never seen test e 300 in a 20ml vial like that,,,if you think i was fishing ,,,,[email protected]#king ban me than


well you're right, you weren't fishing, you straight up asked where you could get it.

----------


## Big

> ****ing precious [email protected]#t


brilliant response, I hope you've enjoyed your stay.

----------


## testa dura

hey big, im only 120lbs and everyone laughs at me everyday because my 295lb girlfriend is twice my size. i never worked out a day in my life but my friend told me that if i use steroids i can stay at home doing nothing and still get huge.

----------


## Big

> hey big at least you left your name,,,,and didnt threatin me without leaving who you are,,,,,,your a stand up guy ,,,,
> but ya mate can get [email protected]@ked


I'll get right on that, thanks.

----------


## bear rules

Wot results can i expect wiv these?.

----------


## Big

> Wot results can i expect wiv these?.


For starters, start your own thread, give your stats, and ask a specific question.

----------


## tybo666

Has anyone heard of reading the rules?

----------


## Big

> Has anyone heard of reading the rules?


I have, and I suggest you give it a try...

----------


## skeldno

> Manufacturer: Aburaihan Co (Iranian)
> 
> Name: Testosterone Enanthate 250
> 
> Substance: 250 mg testosterone enanthate /ml
> 
> Container: 1ml amp



Arnt the ones without the dots and score line fake?

----------


## kevm217

hey i just got some with an orange cap...

----------


## anadroljack

> Test Enanthate Schering PAKISTAN:


i have that exact same stuff thanks for letting me know its the real deal mine is identical peace.

----------


## SerpenT

prefer galenika serbia!

----------

